# Best way to clean Smurf figures (1980s)



## switz (Apr 22, 2011)

While packing up my house to move I found a paper grocery bag full of old Smurfs figures. These are the small 3" size hard rubber ones from the 80's. They were mine from when I was little. I put then in a paper bag and they have been in there for well over 25 years. They are very dirty, I assume from the bag but not sure. Is there a best way to clean the figures with out ruining them?


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

I threw all of my California Raisins in a sink full of warm water with Dawn dish soap and they cleaned up fine......


----------

